# Microsoft not recommending their own Anti Virus



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 5, 2013)

> The Microsoft Security Essentials website promises “comprehensive malware protection” and “award-winning protection,” so users would be forgiven for believing that Microsoft was committed to making MSE a capable antivirus solution. But Microsoft is now saying that MSE is only basic protection that users shouldn’t rely on.
> 
> In an interview with Dennis Protection Labs, Holly Stewart, the senior program manager of the Microsoft Malware Protection Center, said that Microsoft Security Essentials was just a “baseline” that’s designed to “always be on the bottom” of antivirus tests. She said Microsoft sees MSE as a first layer of protection and advises Windows users to use a third-party antivirus instead.



http://www.howtogeek.com/173291/goo...w-recommends-you-use-a-third-party-antivirus/

So basically Microsoft has given up on their Windows Defender (Win 8) and MSE (Win 7). Declaring it as only basic protection. What a shame.........


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 5, 2013)

I seem to remember AVG saying the same thing about their free version of their Anti-Virus.

It isn't that it is a bad anti-virus, it is that it doesn't have all the extra bells and whistles like a firewall, identity protection, search protection, link scanning, etc.

I don't think there is anyone that thinks MSE, or any anti-virus only solution, is anything more than basic protection.

Also, they piecemealed the quotes from what she said.  What she really was saying, if you read the original article, is that Microsoft is not working to pass the artificial tests anymore and they are instead "doing everything [they] can to protect against real threats" and that they are passing the data they collect on real threats onto other AV makers because Microsoft knows that you can't have one weapon that catches everything.

In fact no where in the original article does it say Holly Stewart actually recommended using a 3rd party AV and not to use MSE.  She says that they've switch strategies to no longer pass AV test and instead provide a baseline protection and they are focusing on real threats and passing data they find along to other AV companies, those are all actual things she says, but she never actually recommends not using MSE or using 3rd party AV over MSE.

She actually says:

[sigquote]"Baseline does not equal bad. We provide a high-quality, high-performing service to our customers and if they choose not to buy [antivirus] on Windows 8... we want to get those people protected."[/sigquote]


----------



## MikeMurphy (Oct 5, 2013)

They say this only to appease developers of other antivirus products.

MSE is excellent.


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 6, 2013)

Yep, never gotten a virus with it.  Gotten viruses using Norton, AVG Free and Pro, McAfee, Symantec, Panda Cloud, you name it.


----------



## erocker (Oct 6, 2013)

I generally don't use any anti-virus, but I like to download one and scan with it before I do an O/S reinstall to see if I've had anything.... 

Honestly I can't remember the last time I had a virus on my home PC.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 6, 2013)

I've had some nasties get past MSE on more than one client computer, including one case where the malware disabled MSE by doing something with the folders. I upgraded them to Avast and it found the malware, then used SurfRight Hitman Pro to check for any remnants and automatically fix MSE so I could actually uninstall it. I personally haven't had any issues with it though I don't get malware.


----------



## Easo (Oct 6, 2013)

Havent had issues with MSE, actually.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2013)

MSE works well for me on all the PC's at my work - its a basic antivirus, but thats not the same as terrible.


with the old machines i'm dealing with adding in crap like firewalls, IM scanners, rootkit scanners and all that bullshit would just lag them the hell out.



edit: i should add that the only reason they've said this, is because they keep getting sued for 'forcing' people to do things the MS way: IE, WMP, etc.


----------



## bencrutz (Oct 6, 2013)

use it too at work & home PC's, works well too.

the best free AV, imho.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 6, 2013)

I love MSE, I usually mix MSE + Malwarebytes Free on my builds with an x64 OS and unless the user gets too click happy I NEVER have seen any issues arise that either couldn't handle. That's where using the boot iso's like AVG's, DrWeb's, Hiren's or UBCD's or just going with a total blend of all of those and then some by using a multi-ISO boot from Sardu comes in handy. I have yet to see an AV or AM be it free or enterprise that was an end-all. Honestly, mix up a couple that you like, and have a DVD or 8GB USB stick loaded and ready for those times when you need more scan and destroy power.

SARDU rocks! I have a USB stick with Hiren's, UBCD, AVG, Avira, DrWeb, UbutnuMSR, and several other bootable ISO's. I generally use Hiren's and then Malwarebytes and Superantispyware and whatever else I can use and update in the ramdisk XP or BartPE OS...that way you can scan the drive without needing to be in your natively installed OS...which could hide an issue or virus or malware that the freebies may miss but will catch when using an outside OS to scan from. Works a treat.

But 99.9% of the time on my personal rigs, friends and families rigs, etc...MSE + Malwarebytes Free does the trick and is tough to beat. Low system resource impact, and effective at real-world results. Maybe it's how everyone uses their PC's and me constantly telling them to watch what they click on but it all starts with being smarter about how you browse the web and what you view.


----------



## LagunaX (Oct 6, 2013)

It's not bad, MSE + Malwarebytes Pro (Active) works great, but I suppose Malwarebytes Pro (Active) would work great with most anything else too...


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah I use MSE + Malewarebytes free works good. Only had a few things go by one day when I wasn't thinking where I was clicking ...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 6, 2013)

das sum kewl shit bro


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 6, 2013)

Win Defender aka MSE works great on mine. Never had problems.... 

MSE uses small resources so it doesnt slow down my pc. And they have updates like every 12hrs atleast...


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 6, 2013)

MSE + safe browsing habits = win.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Oct 13, 2013)

http://www.av-comparatives.org/


----------



## Naito (Oct 13, 2013)

MSE + Malwarebytes Pro work well for me. 

If you get viruses and what not, that often, you seriously need to improve your browsing habits or take more precaution when dealing with other peoples external media.


----------



## Rowsol (Oct 13, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> das sum kewl shit bro



haha.  Your avatar really goes with this quote.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm surprised Rhino hasn't chimed in.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 13, 2013)

My guess would be that 90% or more infections are related to browsing habits...

Personally I use KIS - never had trouble .... but i think it is a bit like religion....


----------



## Frick (Oct 13, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> My guess would be that 90% or more infections are related to browsing habits...



You don't have to guess, that's the way it is.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 13, 2013)

Ive never been a fan of Microsoft in general, but Microsoft Security Essentials has by FAR and a long way been the best , safest, most reliable, easiest to use, least intrusive, fastest antivirus I have ever used.

As others have already said MSE is ONLY and antivirus - the fact is the very very large majority of system compromises these days actually have NOTHING TO DO WITH VIRUSES - viruses stopped being a regular "everyday" threat a very long time ago - almost all attacks today are system / user ignorance exploits.

The simple fact is that as GUI's have gotten more accessible - the average computer user competence has declined significantly, I'm not being a snooty ass, it is just a factual observation. As this decline progressed the average ability to distinguish between a *virus*, a *worm*, a *trojan*, a *backdoor*, *malware*, *spyware*, *bloatware*, an *exploit *and the many other forms of attack including* your own dumb ass* just *downloading any garbage anyone ever tells you to *, and getting your system destroyed and then wanting to sit there going oh waa waa a virus killed me, its not my fault! instead of just accepting that you may simply be a total dumb-ass who got what you desperately deserved, was completely lost and all we where left with was everything being called a "virus" and now expecting an "antivirus" software to deal with hundreds of other threats that have nothing to do with it.

MSE is just antivirus - if you need protection from your own poorly configured systems, or as is by a vast majority more often the case, your own IT ignorance, MSE cannot offer that - that's all they are saying.

Edit : Yeah! My first rant after my move to Europe / UK "Helooooo.... Heloooooo.... Good to be back! Good to be back! "


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2013)

Frick said:


> You don't have to guess, that's the way it is.



just wait til a worm hits your network through a port forward, those are uncommon but holy shit do they suck ass. had one hit work and spread to every machine there in about 15 minutes, just because the router had a DMZ enabled to a freshly formatted XP machine.


----------



## Frick (Oct 13, 2013)

Mussels said:


> just wait til a worm hits your network through a port forward, those are uncommon but holy shit do they suck ass. had one hit work and spread to every machine there in about 15 minutes, just because the router had a DMZ enabled to a freshly formatted XP machine.



Well yes, but I still say they account for less than 10% of the grand total.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2013)

i just installed mse yesterday. this is maaadness


----------



## erixx (Oct 13, 2013)

madness is to not install it, lol, i will never understand people with their pants down, haha


----------



## Kaynar (Oct 13, 2013)

MSE is definitely the lightest free AV i have used. Sure, it doesn't protect you from clicking trash adverts on a website, it doesn't have integrated email protection and all the gimmicks, but when it comes to real viruses and threats which a user cannot avoid when using his brain, its as good as the other AVs.

A friend of mine has always used paid Norton and Kaspersky every year in the last 10+ years and always has had problems with viruses cause he just opens pretty much anything he sees on the internet. On the other hand, I've stopped paying 10 years ago, I used MS defender and now MSE and never had an issue. Of course you can tell me "you never had an issue cause your antivirus didn't detect it". My simple answer is that I never had a problem with my PC becoming slow from trojans, having DDoS attacks on my modems or some serious virus issue, while my friend with his paid AVs has had to format several times because of serious viruses.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Oct 13, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> A friend of mine has always used paid Norton and Kaspersky every year in the last 10+ years and always has had problems with viruses cause he just opens pretty much anything he sees on the internet.


It's the proper of insurance companies to ask to pay when there is a risk...
The amount you have to pay is depending on your fear...


----------



## CounterZeus (Oct 13, 2013)

No anti-virus is 100% safe. Been using MSE for a couple of years and never had any problem. It mostly comes down to common sense and some luck (infected network/external media) I think the last time I had a virus was on my old desktop which then still ran XP (and fixed with a custom Kaspersky tool). It was from an infected crack for testing a game (did buy it later on  )


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 13, 2013)

MSE is pretty much useless, since it takes resources from the computer but protects against nothing except the "things" Microsoft knows about (which is already too late).

They had a very strong push some time ago when they probably reallocated all available resources they had for the MSE team, and it was actually getting very nice scores in antivirus test, but it was a very short time period.

To be fair with Microsoft here, every single wannabe hacker kid is testing his "creation" on Windows and defaults against MSE first if he is after computer users (note: nowadays mobiles are finally became more popular targets than PCs), so this is a war MS could never win, (not even if they would have a good product), because they are in a crossfire and also vastly outnumbered by every means.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 13, 2013)

I seem to remember something about Microsoft buying Giant Antispyware and Gecad Antivirus somewhere in the early 2000..... i think they are Microsoft Security Essentials today....


----------



## rhino (Oct 13, 2013)

hellrazor said:


> I'm surprised Rhino hasn't chimed in.



I kinda got thrown out.
FWIW: MSE+Spybot (Original version still updates).
Just remembered: Adblock plus in the browser. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 13, 2013)

Every IT pro knows to use multiple layers to prevent infections and their spread, everything from OpenDNS that shows attempted connections or DNS lookup of known malware servers, a hardware firewall that has deep packet inspection and reassembly, blacklisting, end point AV and still using the software firewall, and last but not least informing users.


I managed a few stores as one of my job duties in Colorado, and between all that I almost never had infections on anything unless it was traveling salesmen and their laptops, but even those I usually kept clean with more restrictive AV and system settings. 


I have tested many AV's and security suites, and can say most users are OK with keeping their system up to date, windows firewall, the built in NAT of their modem, and paying for a good AV, or using Comodo, Avast, MSE, or AVG, and as well Malwarebytes.

More dangerous users should have TDSSKiller, RogueKiller, Hijackthis, Malwarebytes, ComboFix and a paid subscription to a good AV, the new Norton is good from what I have seen as are the paid editions of most of what I already listed.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 13, 2013)

Also for a lightweight A/V I recommend webroot. 2MB RAM, 1MB install size, Runs in the cloud so no need for definition files that take up tons of space and slow your system down, Also since it does your system performance is not choked as much since the scanning is cloud based as well.


----------



## DF is BUSY (Oct 13, 2013)

i'll stop using it when MS stops supporting it IMO


i mean its not the worst possible entry level "protection" you can get, considering MS hasnt killed it yet


----------



## Arjai (Oct 13, 2013)

A little over a year ago, I talked my brother into using Chrome and WOT, With WSE, MalWareBytes, Chrome and WOT?

Virus free.

He is a complete noob, non computer age Vietnam Vet. I got him using a few simple tools, and blammo! No more trips to Fry's so they can scan his drive.

WOT, is priceless. Saved my butt, a few times also!


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 13, 2013)

WoT had some drama a while ago and becuase of that it's not to be trusted.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 13, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> also for a lightweight a/v i recommend webroot. 2mb ram, 1mb install size, runs in the cloud so no need for definition files that take up tons of space and slow your system down, also since it does your system performance is not choked as much since the scanning is cloud based as well.



+1


----------



## Frick (Oct 13, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> MSE is pretty much useless, since it takes resources from the computer but protects against nothing except the "things" Microsoft knows about (which is already too late).
> 
> They had a very strong push some time ago when they probably reallocated all available resources they had for the MSE team, and it was actually getting very nice scores in antivirus test, but it was a very short time period.
> 
> To be fair with Microsoft here, every single wannabe hacker kid is testing his "creation" on Windows and defaults against MSE first if he is after computer users (note: nowadays mobiles are finally became more popular targets than PCs), so this is a war MS could never win, (not even if they would have a good product), because they are in a crossfire and also vastly outnumbered by every means.



I think you're meaning to say "antivirus", because this is true for all of them, more or less.


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 13, 2013)

Frick said:


> I think you're meaning to say "antivirus", because this is true for all of them, more or less.



I can agree with the "less" part.

http://www.av-test.org/en/tests/home-user/windows-7/julaug-2013/
http://www.av-test.org/no_cache/en/tests/test-reports/?tx_avtestreports_pi1[report_no]=133162


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 13, 2013)

What the hell there's one called Norman like a Norton knockoff... LOL

Windows 8 results:
http://www.av-test.org/en/tests/home-user/windows-8/janfeb-2013/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 13, 2013)

There is so much misinformation in this thread it melts the mind.


----------



## Frick (Oct 13, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> What the hell there's one called Norman like a Norton knockoff... LOL
> 
> Windows 8 results:
> http://www.av-test.org/en/tests/home-user/windows-8/janfeb-2013/



Naah, Norman is a norwegian company that's been around since 1984. They do a bunch of things, don't know when they made their first AV though.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Also for a lightweight A/V I recommend webroot. 2MB RAM, 1MB install size, Runs in the cloud so no need for definition files that take up tons of space and slow your system down, Also since it does your system performance is not choked as much since the scanning is cloud based as well.





VulkanBros said:


> +1



cloud based AV Are no good for those of us with limited internet, or a virus that fecks with your internet.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 14, 2013)

No surprise here ive been telling people this for yrs now. Now its even come from the horses mouth!!

I guess its better then not running a AV at all? but why use a "ok" antivirus when there are better free ones out there? just doesn't make sense to me  There free FFS. Even bitdeffender now has there own free anti virus and bit defender is dam good, so go use it!!


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 14, 2013)

Mussels said:


> cloud based AV Are no good for those of us with limited internet, or a virus that fecks with your internet.



Webroot has a system in place where it amps up the protection by isolating stuff more and other stuff:



			
				webroot said:
			
		

> Question:  How does WSA perform when no network connectivity is available?
> 
> Answer:  While WSA has the strongest protection when connected to the Internet, it provides significant protection when offline. A few thousand critical signatures are pushed down from the cloud for offline protection. The client remembers all of the files it's been told about to provide protection. The client further uses behavioral heuristics to block threats when offline and can even turn into a full "whitelist-only" mode. All files are set to monitor when offline - heuristics are applied in real-time and pre-execution. Each system modification is precisely tracked by WSA. Once the client is back online, if a program is eventually found to be malicious, every change that was made can be reverted.






			
				webroot said:
			
		

> Question:  What is the average, daily Internet bandwidth consumed by the WSA BEP client?
> 
> Answer:  Approximately 150KB.






			
				webroot said:
			
		

> Question:  Some malware blocks all network connectivity. How does WSA BEP handle this challenge?
> 
> Answer:  Because WSA runs at the Kernel level, it has the capability to circumvent any attempt to block its ability to contact the cloud, including bypassing the Windows API should the need arise.






			
				webroot said:
			
		

> Bandwidth Usage
> Question
> (1) I have an ISP that limits my monthly bandwidth usage. What does Webroot SecureAnywhere Antivirus add to my usage per month?* I have 3 PCs.
> *
> ...


----------



## Altered (Oct 14, 2013)

I know someone needs to quit searching porn and they wont have near the problems. 

 Ive used MSE on PCs for users with little experience with PCs and it has helped them. Make sure to set it up properly and a lot of the ID10T mistakes go away. Sure serious crap hits one in a while but I doubt any of the free AV will stop everything. Sometimes shit happens just hope your not in that less than 10% and make sure your stuff is backed up.  

And no I didnt stay in a Holiday Inn


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2013)

ah i see, rather than upload the files its just uploading the hash and going from there.

kaspersky has a similar thing, but also traditional known bad files and heuristics.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 14, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i just installed mse yesterday. this is maaadness


*
Madness?....   *

THIS IS SPAAA aaaaoh forget it, that's been done to death.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 14, 2013)

Huh, I didn't know there was a user that was actually called Rhino, I was talking about Easy Rhino.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 14, 2013)

Mussels said:


> ah i see, rather than upload the files its just uploading the hash and going from there.
> 
> kaspersky has a similar thing, but also traditional known bad files and heuristics.



You need to update to KIS 2014 - it is smoother on your system - if your specs are correct


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 15, 2013)

Melvis said:


> No surprise here ive been telling people this for yrs now. Now its even come from the horses mouth!!
> 
> I guess its better then not running a AV at all? but why use a "ok" antivirus when there are better free ones out there? just doesn't make sense to me  There free FFS. Even bitdeffender now has there own free anti virus and bit defender is dam good, so go use it!!



Except that's not what MS said?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 15, 2013)

Still a bit interesting that this article has released right after MSE has a spree of awful reviews in Anti Virus ratings.


----------



## rhino (Oct 15, 2013)

hellrazor said:


> Huh, I didn't know there was a user that was actually called Rhino, I was talking about Easy Rhino.


I _was_ wondering.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 15, 2013)

hellrazor said:


> I'm surprised Rhino hasn't chimed in.





rhino said:


> I _was_ wondering.



i am the ONE TRUE rhino.

MSE is balls bad. Just upgrade to Linux.


----------



## Frick (Oct 15, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> MSE is balls bad. Just upgrade to Linux.



Sigh.


----------



## erixx (Oct 15, 2013)

well, inspired by this exciting thread, I did 3 full scans today.  

MSE always finds one cracked dll i have for some old program. BitDefender Free found some other crack or no-cd for games and a Java exploit. Panda Cloud then found two other things, apart from reporting "doubleclick cookies". (these two latest AV softwares are TOP finishers in the review mentioned above.)
Conclusion: none finds all.

A bit personal: Why do I do this. Also because Spamcop recently denies some of my business emails, not all, but it worries me, and their help "desk" (wtf) says it is infection. I have never noticed any weird behavior on my pc (overclocking aside, haha) , but a test or two can't harm. Maybe Spamcop blacklists me because sometimes I write 20 emails in 1 hour?


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 15, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> There is so much misinformation in this thread it melts the mind.



I think the thread has some points. The OP is taking the source out of context. MSE is a very valuable program.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 15, 2013)

easy rhino said:


> i am the one true rhino.
> 
> Mse is balls bad. Just upgrade *downgrade* to linux.



fixed


----------



## Melvis (Oct 18, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Except that's not what MS said?



You need Glasses....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2013)

Melvis said:


> You need Glasses....



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2991925&postcount=2


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 19, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Except that's not what MS said?



But the problem is that MSE is the worst performer against real life 0 day threats from all. They are suggesting that you should run it as a base defense and put something on the top of it to secure your system, which is nonsensical, since you would just waste resources for absolutely nothing, (even if it requires very little resources indeed). It must be noted that I do have similar thoughts about the other free AV products, but MSE just got so bad, it has it's own rock-bottom category now imho.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 19, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2991925&postcount=2



Realy? 

http://www.howtogeek.com/173291/goo...w-recommends-you-use-a-third-party-antivirus/


----------



## odameyer (Oct 19, 2013)

Haven't had viruses since the XP and limewire/kazaa days 

I torrent heavily all sorts of software and don't catch anything with MSE installed

For the tech illiterates who are using shady streaming sites and downloading WATCHNOWFREETHEWALKINGDEADSEASON3.EXE Malwarebytes Pro is great to add. But ubuntu/mint without root password would work even better


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 19, 2013)

MSE has HUGE CPU spikes all the time on my mom's laptop she made me get rid of it LOL


----------



## Betunink (Oct 24, 2013)

Mine is AVG Free Antivirus, another recommendation is avast! Free Antivirus.


----------



## Veeshush (Oct 25, 2013)

Most stuff these days are browser exploits, mainly from outdated plugins like Java and Adobe's junk. You can browse a a well known and previous clean site and get hit with something, though it's still rare for big name sites. Email and general web spam is still the main source for a lot of malicious stuff. Not keeping up with other software updates, such as Windows Update is another cause of infection- zero days really don't mean much when they can rely on 4 year old holes to exploit. 

Microsoft Security Essentials is probably worse than AVG free. In fact, both of them take forever to register new threats I've uploaded to VirusTotal- sometimes they're about a week to a month behind everyone else's definition list. 

ESET and Kaspersky are my top picks. Avast, BitDefender, Emsisoft, and GData are a few others that are pretty good with detection ratios. Malwarebytes isn't bad as a free scan. 

For free scans Hitmanpro is my goto.

edit

Actually, I take back what I said about Microsoft Security Essentials and AVG free from a detection standpoint. I just uploaded a virus sample and they did both pick it up within a half a day.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2013)

Veeshush said:


> Actually, I take back what I said about Microsoft Security Essentials and AVG free from a detection standpoint. I just uploaded a virus sample and they did both pick it up within a half a day.



 You don't say?! Could be because most of those "better" companies use MSE MAPS reports now.

I have had every single scanner pick something up on an infected system that the other one miss. Artificial tests are pretty much useless. Its like GPU companies tweaking their drivers to run best in 3DMark and forgetting about games. NOTHING blocks stupidity. However the most basic and effective/non-intrusive ant-virus cocktail you can run is MSE+Malwarebytes. If you pick something up with one of the those then follow it up with a safe-boot scan in Hitman Pro and maybe Kaspersky rescue disk.

I swear did anyone actually read the damn article? Newtek put this thread to bed on the second post.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 26, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You don't say?! Could be because most of those "better" companies use MSE MAPS now.



You, stop shouting 8.1's praises,,, your innate optimism caused me a full format not long ago

And no its wasnt my fault, sure was not your's either but wow I'm begrudgingly using win8.1 atm and hybrid physx is a definate no go on 8.1 i may have to sort some dual boot joy out for the new batman now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> You, stop shouting 8.1's praises,,, your innate optimism caused me a full format not long ago
> 
> And no its wasnt my fault, sure was not your's either but wow I'm begrudgingly using win8.1 atm and hybrid physx is a definate no go on 8.1 i may have to sort some dual boot joy out for the new batman now.



You got a PM.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 26, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> hybrid PhysX? You mean ATI/NIVIDIA setup in one rig?



yes, i did have it working fine on 7, with some config file messing about required for some games but 8 just annoyingly BSDS every error, 7 just crashed the game not the system, too annoying to keep trying beyond 10 or so test iterations per install



TheMailMan78 said:


> You don't say?! Could be because most of those "better" companies use MSE MAPS reports now.
> 
> I have had every single scanner pick something up on an infected system that the other one miss. Artificial tests are pretty much useless. Its like GPU companies tweaking their drivers to run best in 3DMark and forgetting about games. NOTHING blocks stupidity. However the most basic and effective/non-intrusive ant-virus cocktail you can run is MSE+Malwarebytes. If you pick something up with one of the those then follow it up with a safe-boot scan in Hitman Pro and maybe Kaspersky rescue disk.
> 
> I swear did anyone actually read the damn article? Newtek put this thread to bed on the second post.



have to say Id never heard of hitman pro but will try but I wasn't keen on googling hitman pro

are you backing that over say avast then MM i switched from AVG to avast free obv, as i thought it better but did use SE+malwarebytes funnily enough for years, but i had a minor episode of it deleting things i wanted (physx mod 1.5ff for eg) and switched but i did like SE.


----------



## Veeshush (Oct 27, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You don't say?! Could be because most of those "better" companies use MSE MAPS reports now.



VirusTotal too plays a huge role in sharing new virus samples (which is also where I uploaded the sample), so anything someone is lucky enough to upload usually gets shared to the 49 (or whatever) AVs that are a part of VT. Even so, when I first uploaded the sample ESET and Kaspersky had already picked it up. And I know, I know, they say on the VT site "don't use it to compare AVs" but, hell, it's always Kaspersky in the lead and I'd say that anyway. 



theoneandonlymrk said:


> have to say Id never heard of hitman pro but will try but I wasn't keen on googling hitman pro



HitmanPro is really good, it's actually a combined scanner that uses "Dr Web, Emsisoft Anti-Malware, G Data AntiVirus, BitDefender and now IKARUS". It also uploads any suspicious new files to their scan cloud (which I've found also helps spread detection of new threats).


----------



## Drone (Oct 31, 2013)

Why Microsoft Doesn't Need Independent Antivirus Lab Tests

Nice read


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 31, 2013)

Eh, I've got no use for toolbars, and identity protection and all that crap anyway. For our clients, we run NIS and MBAM Pro. For the ones trying to save money and get by, then the MSE/defender route, with a side of MBAM trial.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 31, 2013)

mse + mbam + sas is the best, lightweight combination for my soho pcs


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 1, 2013)

digibucc said:


> mse + mbam + sas is the best, lightweight combination for my soho pcs



more fond of SpyBot vs SAS


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Nov 2, 2013)

digibucc said:


> mse + mbam + sas is the best, lightweight combination for my soho pcs


Are you kidding?
Did you see the amount of RAM used by MBAM?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 4, 2013)

HiSpeed said:


> Are you kidding?
> Did you see the amount of RAM used by MBAM?


well , when I've got 8gb and will be upgrading to 16 shortly that is a non-issue.

that being said, I use it for scans. website blocking and filesystem block are off, so the footprint is negligible. did that really require a ? are you kidding? what a douchebag.

and it only took about ten minutes of reading to find that high memory usage in mbam is most often traced to faultly software or settings, nothing to do with mbam itself.more than anything i wish you didn't have to act like an ass to make your point.


----------



## alexstone (Nov 22, 2013)

What a shame!!!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Nov 23, 2013)

I have found that most computers that i fix for people are usually the users fault for messing their own damn system no matter how protected they are.

Oh and i bet everyone on this forum would relate to one of the problems in this article as well. (And yes i know it is a bit old.)
http://www.cracked.com/blog/6-reasons-guy-whos-fixing-your-computer-hates-you/


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 24, 2013)

Dude. Just install something like Meraki Systems Manager and you can remotely do stuff to devices. If someone on your company's network does what they're not supposed to you can remotely wipe, install, uninstall, etc no matter where they are and what network they're connected to. A lot of companies got something like this. 

I'm gonna put it on some of the other family member's computers so I can remotely support them.


----------

